# Advanced handgun class



## pilotpop (Oct 1, 2007)

Last advanced class this year will be in October.. I am planning on having an advanced (how to survive a gunfight class).. and am offeriing a special rate for PFF members.. $80 (normally $100)per person and you will need to bring your handgun, with at least 250 rounds of ammo, a holster, and at least one spare magazine.. 
Anyone interested must contact via PM, and reserve a slot no later than 9/25/2012. I will be taking deposits for the slots, there are 6 slots available..
Please PM me ONLY!! SO THERE IS A TIMELINE TRACKING DEVICE..


----------

